# Page keeps refreshing automatically! Help!



## Devra (Jul 23, 2007)

On Internet Explorer 7...If I'm on a Webpage (Monster.com, NYTimes.com, even this site) my page keeps refreshing over and over, every few seconds...though I'm not hitting the refresh. Are my settings out of whack?


----------



## Devra (Jul 23, 2007)

Can't anyone help re: crazy page refreshing kink in my system?


----------



## Pandemonium009 (Oct 25, 2006)

boot to safe mode with networking and see if it still does it. If not then you have spyware.


----------



## Devra (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks. I'll try that.


----------

